# ive officially move to the 'thats life' section



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

i rarely post or visit the general topic section of this forum,now im seeing this as a good sign...should we start handing out awards for those that have made that leap ?
its only taken me four years but im there ! or should i say 'here'

now i dont meen this in a disrespectful way because i was exactly the same but we lets face it after a while,months maybe years,getting well boils down to the same things

eat well
take the right meds
exercise
cbt
self talk
relaxation

theres nothing else we can do really apart from accept the bad days and relish the good

the next step is to delete the link to this forum but that could be a while yet


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> eat well
> take the right meds
> exercise
> cbt
> ...


JC, inbetween all of this advice, and good advice it is too - do you have time to, well, have a life ? Not being flippant, but I'm worried from the tone of some of your posts that you are willing to accept this as the best you're going to get. If that happens, who am I going to have to help me kick ass in the pub quiz ?

It's not enough JC. Life is out there waiting for you. When did you last leave the god-forsaken shit hole that is Reading ? I'm going to drag you (or at least drug you first) to the next DP meet, wherever that is. God help me if I don't. :twisted:


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

good point,but even when i was well i never really left reading...ive always hated being in foreign places


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

and you know as well as i do that a dp forum meetup isnt going to happen


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> ive always hated being in foreign places


What, like London ?


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

yes foreign as in not my familar surroundings


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

So, you're resigned to being trapped in Reading all your life ?


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

oi, leave Reading out of this. how can you call it a shit hole with such lovely areas like Whitley and the Broad St Mall?


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

I love foreign places.

Nothing like being in totally new surroundings to really throw you back into reality for a while.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

Martinelv said:


> So, you're resigned to being trapped in Reading all your life ?


probably


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

JC mate, do you ever think that that attitude contributes to your problems ?


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

well i have tried to remain possitive on many many occasions and im still working at it...and i know you meen well but i do really have to question you as to why you frequent this forum because you seem to be able to work,you are able to travel you no longer have dr...so what is the problem ?
also whats with the bouts of self abuse,the drinking bottles of cider on top of pills,and why finish a marriage with someone that you say you are in love with...i think its great that you come to this forum most days but i come here because im still dped and struggling with life and struggling to regain my 'old self' and its fucking tough but you on the other hand seem to have the ability to get your life in order if you so choose without the setbacks of dp debilitating your every decision..
we all come here for a reason we all have our own problems,and like i said before i know you meen well but im just finding it difficult and when people ask why cant i work or travel i can only give them an answer of 'maybe or probably' because i dont know what im capable of doing at this present time...

i get mad with myself on a daily basis because i know i have so much to offer and yet i remain in my own town and im unable to work,and im just an under achiever...its a waste it really is but i have to accept the good with the bad its an attitude ive had to addopt to stop me getting depressed


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Dear Jc, 
I've followed your posts for a long time now, and I understand where Martin is coming from, and I understand where you are too. If your DP lifts, you'll feel more like leaving Reading. I think that your DP, but most of all your depression, is related to your problem with drink. Maybe alot of your ambitions and hopes will come back with sobriety. How is that coming? Are you still taking the Klonopin as well? Stay hopeful, and be willing to try new things eventually, but for right now, I'm hoping that your staying sober and letting your body and mind recuperate. Incidentally, a B -vitamin complex might help your brain replenish what the alchohol has wiped away. Take care!

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Your anger at me is understandable Jc, and my motives may seem unclear. However, the only motive that I can elucidate is that, depsite (as you say) I am DP free, my life is still a complete mess and I am still wracked with anxiety/guilt and depression. I still feel. I feel for you.

Despite all of this, I don't just come here to taunt people, I come here so I can try, within my limited powers, to urge people not to give in. Be honest, have you really made any progress ? Strong words have to be said - and you are still here. After how many years of this ? It's time to think about some home truths mate.

This isn't a slanging match, and it's not fair...I still absue alcohol, benzo's now and again...I am honest about that. But freeing yourself from DR/DP/Intropection is not going to happen unless you somehow break your cycle. By saying that you are going to accept living a life of misery in Reading sounds like defeat to me. But hey - who am I to judge. I'm not going to bother.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

im not angry and this isnt a slanging match....i have issues of course i do why else would i spend my time visiting a forum like this,but then again maybe i come here just to gain some comfort when the shit hits the fan,im not happy but im not unhappy,i have backed myself into a corner by slowly retreating from society and its my job to do something about it.....

all the best
jc


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

and have i made any progress ?

i would say that ive gone from spending one year in my bedroom to actually going out and about...so yes ive made progress albeit slowly


----------

